# Real life materials



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I am about to start on a N scale layout of the Surfline, I am thinking of using several real materials on the layout and I have several crucial questions, how would I prepare real sand to be used on the layout as a beach? Can I use real ballast as rocks? And if so, how do I prepare them? And are there any other real materials I should consider?

Thank you!
Brandon


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

SECOND POST???!!!

this is answered in the other post!!

and real rocks are to heavy for model RR


----------



## Phillaz (Jan 20, 2014)

I use dirt and sand from where ever I see some I like. I put it through a flour sifter. I need to say I do HO scale. Rocks do get heavy.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Anything you use from nature needs to be neutralized and/or sterilized. Many moons ago, it was common to use lichen for foliage. Ground up and applied to bare trees, it looked wonderful. Until it started growing on your layout.

Sand and dirt may contain organic material, namely bacteria. In addition to sifting, boil the sand and dirt, dry it out and use it once it is dried.

For rocks, I find real ones to be way too heavy as has been pointed out already. I use builder's foam in a rock mold. That's the foam in a can you squirt into walls or along seams to seal out the elements. It will come out with tiny bubble holes in the face but a thick coat of gray paint will fill those in. Carve the paint later to add detail.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't forget to use a magnet on the sand and dirt!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:smokin:


HuTHeBeast said:


> I am about to start on a N scale layout of the Surfline, I am thinking of using several real materials on the layout and I have several crucial questions, how would I prepare real sand to be used on the layout as a beach? Can I use real ballast as rocks? And if so, how do I prepare them? And are there any other real materials I should consider?
> 
> Thank you!
> Brandon


Edited,XXXXXXXXX

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23592


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

big ed said:


> Did you forget that you have this thread??????:dunno:
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23592
> 
> Why start a new thread basically asking the same thing???:smokin:


Ed, as the thread gets longer and older, information is less likely to be read and discussed. Beginning a new thread is always a good idea. This isn't a loose leaf gathering of pages. It is time driven by today, not yesterday. You could always go there, make a comment and see if it gets resurrected. Somehow I doubt it will.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ray Haddad said:


> Ed, as the thread gets longer and older, information is less likely to be read and discussed. Beginning a new thread is always a good idea. This isn't a loose leaf gathering of pages. It is time driven by today, not yesterday. You could always go there, make a comment and see if it gets resurrected. Somehow I doubt it will.


His other thread was not that long?
Nor was it that old, started on 4/15.
Nor did he even comment on the last few.:dunno:


But your probably right, maybe he should start a few more on the same subject. 
This one is getting long and old now too. 

Lets flood the site with the same questions. :smokin:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

This place has all you'll need, without all the fuss and preparation......of course, you'll have to pay for it.......

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Ed, I was using a generality, not specifically to this point. Many forums have amateur forum police who regularly scold users for repeating a question. When a thread has 300 posts and has diverged from its original question, it is far better to ask again than to read those 300 posts for the one answer that fits. And we all know about that thread and topic drift. It can take on a life of its own.

Again, I am speaking to the general point of repeating a question. It's not always a bad thing or a punishable offense.

"Somebody get a rope. I've got the horse and there's a tree over yonder!"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ray Haddad said:


> Ed, I was using a generality, not specifically to this point. Many forums have amateur forum police who regularly scold users for repeating a question. When a thread has 300 posts and has diverged from its original question, it is far better to ask again than to read those 300 posts for the one answer that fits. And we all know about that thread and topic drift. It can take on a life of its own.
> 
> Again, I am speaking to the general point of repeating a question. It's not always a bad thing or a punishable offense.
> 
> "Somebody get a rope. I've got the horse and there's a tree over yonder!"


Well......I was not scolding any one?

But it doesn't really matter, it does get a little confusing when someone posts the same question in every forum that he can find.
I will go back and edit to make you happy. 


Done. Edited. :smokin:

Edit, His other one was not diverted at all he asked about rocks and making a seascape.
OH well don't worry about it.
By the way what it is called is double posting, maybe we can go for a triple now? :smokin:


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry, I was trying to clarify my question, should have edited instead do starting a new thread. I am sorry

Brandon


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hu, no biggie. Keeping it all in one thread is just easier. For me anyway. I didn't comment because I was unsure if I posted in your other thread. In addition, people can read these in the future. All the info will be together. 
Now, back to the topic. Depending on what you use for your bench work, rocks can be to heavy. Dirt, sand, dead leaves, etc from outside I've used. I do o scale on plywood so real rocks worked for me. I also used kitty litter , and made trees from dead bushes(I dipped them in polyurethane). Head the warnings about using a magnet to get out any metal from dirt and sand. Otherwise it's up to you and how creative you can be. Dollar stores sell some stuff that can be used. Look for trees around x mass.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

This works...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/SoftFlakeSnow


----------

